# Authorware Player für Linux



## Backdraft (24. Februar 2004)

Halli hallo,

Folgendes Problem:

Viele WBT´s (Web based training) sind mit Authorware erstellt. Um sich diese anschauen zu können, muss der Authorware Web Player installiert werden.

Leider gibt es diesen Player für Linux nicht. Habe es schon mit CrossOver von http://www.codeweavers.com versucht, aber keinen wirklichen Erfolg gehabt.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ne Lösung, oder nen Weg wie es mit CrossOver funktioniert.


----------

